# Walking nice on a leash...



## Guest (Dec 4, 2004)

Ok, What's the trick to get Archie to walk nicely along side of me? He's always :new_Eyecrazy: way out front pulling me with all his might....I can't figure out what the big rush is! Poor Lacie (my 12 year old Bichon) lags way behind. I walk the two of them together - both on retractable leashes - Lace is 15 feet behind me and Arch is 12 feet in front of me. Lace is just too old and fat to keep up, but she will not allow me to leave her behind at the house. We walk every day and I keep telling meself I need to do something about this silly situation..the neighbors laugh at us every day. Help! (by the way, he does wear a harnes :new_Eyecrazy: s and not a collar).


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maltese Lover01_@Dec 3 2004, 08:51 PM
> *Ok,  What's the trick to get Archie to walk nicely along side of me?  He's always :new_Eyecrazy:  way out front pulling me with all his might....I can't figure out what the big rush is!  Poor Lacie (my 12 year old Bichon) lags way behind.  I walk the two of them together - both on retractable leashes -  Lace is 15 feet behind me and Arch is 12 feet in front of me.  Lace is just too old and fat to keep up, but she will not allow me to leave her behind at the house.  We walk every day and I keep telling meself I need to do something about this silly situation..the neighbors laugh at us every day.  Help! (by the way, he does wear a harnes :new_Eyecrazy: s and not a collar).
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=20219*


[/QUOTE]

wow, u 3 are using up 27 feet of space while ur walking !!!

but sorry im still in the process of training my baby walking nicely on a leash too..so im no help...


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Use a harness, not a collar. You may already know this... but just in case... you don't want to pull on a Maltese's neck.

Put your dog on your left side and put the leash in your left hand... holding it toward the part that clips to the harness and let it go across your body and hold the end of your leash in your right hand.

Keep the leash very loose and comfortable as long as he is staying by your side... continue walking, saying heal every now and then. 

If he walks in front of you pull on the leash a little bit at a time to bring him by your side and when he is by your side walking correctly, loosen the leash---loose and comfortable when doing good; tight hold when doing bad. When he is by your side, say "heel" and praise him. Don't let him get in the habit of pulling out front. Some people say to stop walking when they start pulling.

I hope this makes sense. The best suggestion I have is to enroll in a dog training class. It is much easier and more fun to teach the "heel" command in a class situation... Good luck!


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

ok, sprite knows how to walk nice on a leash. you can check my thread about uncle matty training...but here it goes:

1. use a 6ft leash

2. make sure that when you enter or exit ANYWHERE...you go first. if you have to shorten the leash like A LOT and put your arm behind you....and then walk through the doorway first.

3. its all about consistancy. if you say "in the mornings you can walk ahead, but in a crowd you have to heel" the dog will get confused. just make him heel ALL THE TIME. 

read a basic training book--it helps a lot. they have pics and stuff.










you should also check out the show Dog Whisperer on National Geographic channel. its really awesome.









good luck!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by doctorcathy_@Dec 3 2004, 09:22 PM
> *ok, sprite knows how to walk nice on a leash.  you can check my thread about uncle matty training...but here it goes:
> 
> 2.  make sure that when you enter or exit ANYWHERE...you go first.  if you have to shorten the leash like A LOT and put your arm behind you....and then walk through the doorway first.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

The reason for going through the doorway first, is when walking through narrow openings, the alpha always goes first. Letting a dog go first gives him the impression that maybe he is the alpha and he'll start acting like the alpha..... So always go first, even in your home. When a dog wants to walk in front of you on the leash, it shows some alpha tendencies.....

It never ceases to amaze me how this instinctual behavior works.... Kallie and Catcher will wait in the doorways in my home for me to go first... it is so cute!


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

We have Caesar wear a harness when we walk with him, but he still does the what we call 'dog sledding'. He LOVES to go on walks, its really cute


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

before i open doors and let jongee out, she knows that she has to sit first..otherwise, the door doesnt open for her

after she sits, i open the door and then she DASHES out..

but of course not the front door to go outside..its too dangerous 

only for other rooms and doors inside the house


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

IMO, there is a difference between walking nicely on a loose leash and healing. Healing is an attentive walk at attention maintaining a precise heal position at your side. For a walk, we teach how to walk on a loose leash. I use a 6 ft lead with a harness or gentle leader for a small dog. You can also use a greyhound-type martingale collar that is very wide. I use the clicker to teach this, but you can also use a voice marker. You will need lots of tiny treats. Take just one dog out for the training session. Start walking. If he stays on a loose leash, stop frequently (every few steps) and reward. If he goes to the end, simply stop and don't say anything at all. "Be a tree." Once his attention comes back to you, start again. Frequent treats for the right behavior and not going anywhere with the wrong behavior are the two main ideas here. 

Training a dog to consistently walk on a loose leash takes a while. A Gentle Leader can bring temporary relief of pulling while you are training, but remember not to depend on a training halter to fix the problem. It is a tool, just like treats or a target, that you use to get to the behavior you want to reinforce.


----------

